# Detached shed



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

I have a 20amp 120v single run to the work shop (large shed) and I need to run another 20Amp line. In the panel there are tandem breakers and from the panel to a j-box is 12/2 and then THHN from the j-box to the shed (in rigid) luckily I pulled an extra THHN in case I wanted to add a multi wire circuit. My question is if I run another 12/2 on the other unused tandem on that breaker (same phase) , and tie those 2 tandems together so they trip simultaneously to satisfy the single circuit rule, to the shed, they would have to share a neutral in the conduit between the shed and the junction box in the house. Them being from the same phase would be an issue because the shared neautral could potentially be carrying 40amps. If I put a 2pole to put them on seperate phases it would fill the panel to capacity which I'trying to avoid. Sub panel is out of the question right now. Any suggestions or opinions?


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

What type of panel do you have? Brand, Model. Could you put half size or cheater breakers in there or is the panel not rated for it?


----------



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

Eaton Model #:BR1020B100S11, The old panel was a bulldog from the 50s and sat between 2 studs 12" apart and this panel was the thinnest I could find


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

I am not an Eaton guy but it looks like it is a 10 space 20 circuit panel. Do you already have this full of cheater, tandem, breakers now and you still only have one space left?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

That is a 20 space panel but only 10 full size breakers. A 2-pole counts as two spaces. Only the bottom few stabs can take the smaller breakers.
If the panel isn't already maxed with the smaller breakers you can free up some space by moving some circuits to the smaller breakers then add a 2-pole breaker for your MWBC.
I would not run two circuits from the same leg/phase. First it's against code, and second, it would/could overload the neutral.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

so you have two circuits to the shed on the same phase with two noodles?

cant you...at the shed use a double pole switch as the disconnect?

nevermind I read it wrong


----------



## San2cci (Jul 2, 2014)

if I run separate neutrals and label them in the common j-boxes would there be any issues regardless if they are on separate phases or not? I know its against code to have them on the same phase with a shared neautral but what if they are totally separated circuits but a common disco at the panel on the same phase? (Double 20amp tandem breaker)


*P.S I don't like eaton either but it's much better than the pusmatic breakers that read off when they were on and stuck in the on position when you push them to trip them :hammer:


----------



## jaydenryan1412 (Apr 22, 2015)

What is the type of Model you are having right now? Tell me the Brand name too...


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you're going to run 2 circuits with 2 neutrals out to the shed on one tandem breaker, and the handle tie them together, why not pull that breaker out and use a standard single pole 20?

add-on: If you need a second circuit and are lacking space in the main panel, just add an 8 space sub, run your MWCB from there, and be done with it.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Mshow1323 said:


> If you're going to run 2 circuits with 2 neutrals out to the shed on one tandem breaker, and the handle tie them together, why not pull that breaker out and use a standard single pole 20?
> 
> add-on: If you need a second circuit and are lacking space in the main panel, just add an 8 space sub, run your MWCB from there, and be done with it.


Only two code compliant ways of doing what the OP wants is to:
1). Run a feeder to a sub at the shed
2). Run a MWBC out with ONE neutral and feed it from a 2-pole breaker

You can only run a single circuit to a detached building unless it is a MWBC which is considered as one circuit. Can't run two neutrals in any case.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

A Little Short said:


> Can't run two neutrals in any case.


I fail to see why I can't have a 12/2 on a sp breaker, tied to a jbox in the main building, and from there run two 12/2s to an out building. It may be a waste, but it's certainly not a safety issue.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> I fail to see why I can't have a 12/2 on a sp breaker, tied to a jbox in the main building, and from there run two 12/2s to an out building. It may be a waste, but it's certainly not a safety issue.


Because article 225.30 only allows one feeder or branch circuit to a detached structure with few exceptions.



> II. Buildings or Other Structures Supplied by a
> Feeder(s) or Branch Circuit(s)
> 225.30 Number of Supplies. A building or other structure
> that is served by a branch circuit or feeder on the load side
> ...


----------

